# Early Kenpo Pics!



## True2Kenpo

Fellow Kenpoists,

I think Mr. Bishop has posted some great pics and it made me think how many cool pics of the past (and for that matter the present) might be out there.  So if you would like to share them, please post them.  

I have included an early pic of Ms. Barbara Hale, Mr. Larry Tatum,  Mr. Ed Parker, and Mr. Rich Hale.  Hope you enjoy!  

Good journey.


----------



## Kirk

Bruce Lee and Ed Parker at a tournament


----------



## Kirk

Frank Trejo, Chuck Sullivan, Ed Parker, Vic LeRoux, 1982 Pasadena, California


----------



## True2Kenpo

Kirk,

Great pictures!  Thank you for sharing them...  the second picture is really cool.  Good journey!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer


----------



## True2Kenpo

Picture of Mr. Parker.  I am unaware of a date.  Enjoy!


----------



## jfarnsworth

Again, cool stuff guys.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Frank Trejo, Chuck Sullivan, Ed Parker, Vic LeRoux, 1982 Pasadena, California *



Ahhh, to be young, thin, and with hair, or hair that is not gray!:asian:


----------



## Kirk

Grandmaster Ed Parker, Pat Tracy, Grandmaster Al Tracy 

 Seattle Tournament, Circa 1982


----------



## Kirk

Hmmm .. in my search to find an "old timey" Mr Conatser pic, I
found nothing.  Looks like someone's a bit camera shy!


----------



## Kirk

.


----------



## Kirk

Elvis, Ed Parker, and John Conway, 1971.


----------



## Kirk

.


----------



## Doc

Heyyyyy. I can't do pictures. What up with that?


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *Heyyyyy. I can't do pictures. What up with that? *



Whatcha mean?

I couldn't find any black and whites of you either (on the net) ...
are you like Mr C?  A camera hermit?


----------



## Doc

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Elvis, Ed Parker, and John Conway, 1971. *


I was never much for pictures, but I have a few from the old days, I just don't know how to post the ones I have on my hard drives. There are some out there from "Inside Kung Fu" magazine, and Black Belt, ISOK, ATAMA and a couple others. I was in one of the first Inside King fu (along with Parker). When Curtis Wong wanted to start the magazine, his brother and my good friend and fellow student Douglas Wong asked me before an issue ever came out. 

I'm not the computer guy I am the writer around here so I don't know how to upload.


----------



## satans.barber

OK, this has been bothing me for a while now....when kenpo people stand and have their photograph taken, why do they always stand in that particular pose with their guard down and their fingers stuck out? Is their a historical reason for it, or is that an American Kenpo guard position?

 

Ian.


----------



## Jill666

Excellent pics- keep 'em coming!

By the way, I'm grooving on those bell-bottomed gi!


----------



## Jill666

More expert Kenpoists can word this a hell of a lot better, but if you study Kenpo, the stances are a lot less rigid, and the more "traditional" boxing-style guard IS widely used, but more relaxed open-hand guards are used too. 

Is one picture, the hands are in front, and open. For an incoming attack, it's quite easy to check from this stance, and counter (especially if you are adept at Kenpo). You won't see a white belt assuming this stance, as it isn't practical for them yet.

Excellent question- I'm sure others can expound! :asian:


----------



## Kirk

AFAIK, it's a transitional pose.  Reverse upward claw, and a push
down on the gut.  I'm probably wrong though.


----------



## roryneil

I never noticed before how they are all doing it EXACTLY the same. But I generally stand that way in a fighting stance, always with one hand up and one hand down, to protect from punches or kicks, and with hands relaxed to be ready to throw any weapon (handsword, punch, whatever).


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by roryneil _
> *I never noticed before how they are all doing it EXACTLY the same. But I generally stand that way in a fighting stance, always with one hand up and one hand down, to protect from punches or kicks, and with hands relaxed to be ready to throw any weapon (handsword, punch, whatever). *



Ooooooh, THAT position!   It's a "Kiu Sao" (pronounced "Q Sow").

"Kiu sao serves as a method of moving internal power from the 
body, out through the striking surfaces of the hands. "

Typically in Hung Gar Kung Fu though .. no idea why/where it is
in A.K.


----------



## Kenpomachine

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *Heyyyyy. I can't do pictures. What up with that? *



You have to attach the picture by clicking in the browse button (mine says examinar, but that should be it) and then choose the file from your computer.


----------



## True2Kenpo

Kenpo Machine,

You are correct.  You want to click on the browse button and then you will choose the pic from your hard drive.  I believe the pic must be a file extension of .gif or .jpeg

Hope this helps.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## True2Kenpo

The Budweiser Karate Team-


----------



## Doc

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *More expert Kenpoists can word this a hell of a lot better, but if you study Kenpo, the stances are a lot less rigid, and the more "traditional" boxing-style guard IS widely used, but more relaxed open-hand guards are used too.
> 
> Is one picture, the hands are in front, and open. For an incoming attack, it's quite easy to check from this stance, and counter (especially if you are adept at Kenpo). You won't see a white belt assuming this stance, as it isn't practical for them yet.
> 
> Excellent question- I'm sure others can expound! :asian: *



The truth is, it was Ed Parker's favorite pose for a picture, and everybody wanted to look like him. I doubt most actually knew the true meaning of the position from the Chinese, or recognized the lead hand position as "Twin Dragons after the Pearl."


----------



## Doc

> _Originally posted by True2Kenpo _
> *The Budweiser Karate Team- *


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *The truth is, it was Ed Parker's favorite pose for a picture, and everybody wanted to look like him.*



Figures.

Too funny.


----------



## MartialArtsGuy

I somewhat resemble a boxer in stance, for me personally i feel way too exposed standing like in the photostance. Hey can that be a new offical stance in kenpo? we have the forward, neutral, horse, and so on....... but now we finaly have the, photostance!!!  

But seriously does anyone stand like that while sparring? i tried it once and got knocked around pretty bad. I like the left hand forward strong hand back thing. I notice my motion does not get too flowy anyway unless im in trapping range, or real close. But until than i look like a kickboxer. Alot of exchanging of blows, bobbing and weaving, parrying, sheilding......... I think this part of my training is great for controlling the distance, weather closing or opening.

And besides im not wasting my wonderfull jab. I get kickboxing integrated in with my kenpo anyway. I could not imagine only learning the techniques, forms, and sets.

I too have wondered about that posture. I have never seen it as being as practical or effective as other methods of body positioning.


----------



## roryneil

I don't know about that. If you are protecting your groin you shouldn't be blocking from chin level if possible.


----------



## satans.barber

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *The truth is, it was Ed Parker's favorite pose for a picture, and everybody wanted to look like him. I doubt most actually knew the true meaning of the position from the Chinese, or recognized the lead hand position as "Twin Dragons after the Pearl." *



That's what the cynic in me was thinking all along 

Ian.


----------



## Ender

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *. *



Who are these guys?


----------



## True2Kenpo

And more great pics anyone????


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *Who are these guys? *



Steve (Sanders) Mohammed, and Donnie Williams


----------



## Ender

duh...I thot so..but i wasn't sure...and my teacher was from the BKF...*L


----------



## Klondike93

How about naming the guys on the Budweiser team?


:asian:


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> *How about naming the guys on the Budweiser team?
> 
> 
> :asian: *



If you can name 'em all, you're more man than I  

I do see Mr Parker, Trejo, Tatum, and Sanders though ... leaving
11 unnamed LOL.


----------



## Klondike93

Billy Blanks is in there, Tokey Hill, and Anthony Price are some others.


:asian:


----------



## True2Kenpo

Fellow Kenpoists,

The Busweiser Team consists of the following in this picture-

Top row, from left to right: Richard Plowden, Steve Perrey, Anthony Price, coach Ed Parker; third row Billy Blanks, Steve Walsh, Tommy Chavies; second row coach Joe Palanzo, David Gonzalez, Stuart Hankin, Harry Krebs; first row: Tokey Hill, Tony Young, Frank Trejo; seated: manager Kenny Bloom.

Hope this helped!  Good journey.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## True2Kenpo

Early photo of Mr. Parker.  Good journey!


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by True2Kenpo _
> *Fellow Kenpoists,
> 
> The Busweiser Team consists of the following in this picture-
> 
> Top row, from left to right: Richard Plowden, Steve Perrey, Anthony Price, coach Ed Parker; third row Billy Blanks, Steve Walsh, Tommy Chavies; second row coach Joe Palanzo, David Gonzalez, Stuart Hankin, Harry Krebs; first row: Tokey Hill, Tony Young, Frank Trejo; seated: manager Kenny Bloom.
> 
> Hope this helped!  Good journey.
> 
> Respectfully,
> Joshua Ryer
> UPK Pittsburgh *



Wild .. the guy in front looks like Tatum and the guy by Mr Parker
looks like Sanders


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Wild .. the guy in front looks like Tatum and the guy by Mr Parker
> looks like Sanders *



The guy in the front didn't quite look like tatum.  His hair wasn't curly enough.


----------



## stacks

outstanding journey into the past :asian: 

Stacks


----------



## Sigung86

Tried to delete my own post, and apparently can not do it here.  I have a number of pics of Doc and Ed Parker that I was going to post, bu the imaging here doesn't work like it does on my forum, www.crossedflags.com, and so the pics only come up as links.


----------



## Sigung86

Who is this masked man?  :rofl:

Thanks to Kirk for clearing up a series of otherwise arcane and relatively non-existent directions for posting pics here... 

Can't delete my own post though???  As Buffalo Springfield said ... Paranoia strikes deep, into your mind it will creep... It starts when you're always afraid ... Step out of line the man come and take you away ...
Stop children what's that sound, everybody look what's goin' round ...


----------



## Sigung86

And ... If you can identify the fellow kicking in pic #1... That should clue you as to who he is in pic #2.


----------



## Sigung86

The fellow in the glasses is Rod Sacharnoski.  Don't know who the other guy is.


----------



## Doc

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> *Who is this masked man?  :rofl:
> 
> Thanks to Kirk for clearing up a series of otherwise arcane and relatively non-existent directions for posting pics here...
> 
> Can't delete my own post though???  As Buffalo Springfield said ... Paranoia strikes deep, into your mind it will creep... It starts when you're always afraid ... Step out of line the man come and take you away ...
> Stop children what's that sound, everybody look what's goin' round ... *


Man do I feel old, and not just because I know the song lyrics. That's me and Joe Lewis sparring sometme I think in the mid-sixties before he went to work for Al Tracy.


----------



## Doc

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> *And ... If you can identify the fellow kicking in pic #1... That should clue you as to who he is in pic #2. *


Ed Parker and I testing some of my students in the seventies. My students were never tested by a board as was usually the case for many. Only he and I and he never brought anyone with him to a test. I never really thought about that until just now. I guess I really was on an "island."

My rather rough appearance was due to an ongoing assignment that required me to look "unpolice-like."


----------



## Sigung86

Man!  Those are pretty strong clues... Anybody wanna guess who it is in the photos?  :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thanks for filling in Doc... I thought that was Joe Lewis, but wasn't sure since I never really met him face-to-face. While I'm at it, any idea who the third guy is with SGM Parker and Rod Shakornoski?

Thanks, and respectfully ...

Dan


----------



## Doc

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> *Man!  Those are pretty strong clues... Anybody wanna guess who it is in the photos?  :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Thanks for filling in Doc... I thought that was Joe Lewis, but wasn't sure since I never really met him face-to-face. While I'm at it, any idea who the third guy is with SGM Parker and Rod Shakornoski?
> 
> Thanks, and respectfully ...
> 
> Dan *



Are you kidding, I just barely recognize Rod. I feel old.


----------



## cdhall

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *That's me and Joe Lewis sparring sometme I think in the mid-sixties before he went to work for Al Tracy. *



Very Cool. :ubercool:


----------



## satans.barber

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *My rather rough appearance was due to an ongoing assignment that required me to look "unpolice-like." *



Who's the cat that won't cop out 
When there's danger all about? 
SHAFT! 
Right On!

 :rofl:


----------



## Doc

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *Who's the cat that won't cop out
> When there's danger all about?
> SHAFT!
> Right On!
> 
> :rofl: *


----------



## Sigung86

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *Who's the cat that won't cop out
> When there's danger all about?
> SHAFT!
> Right On!
> 
> :rofl: *



Who's the cat that won't cop out 
When there's danger all about? 
DOC! 
Right On!

 :rofl:  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rob_Broad

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> *Who's the cat that won't cop out
> When there's danger all about?
> DOC!
> Right On!
> 
> :rofl:  :rofl: :rofl: *




Shut your mouth.  He's a baaaaad  Mutha...


----------



## jdmills

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> *Thanks for filling in Doc... I thought that was Joe Lewis, but wasn't sure since I never really met him face-to-face.
> Thanks, and respectfully ...
> 
> Dan *



I've met him face-to-face and I did not recognize him.  I thought he looked huge when I met him in person and his pictures sometimes throw me.

BTW, what alway struck me about Mr. Parker (I only was fortunate enough to meet him 4-5 times at seminars) was that he seemed to have no wrists.  He had a forearm that ended in fingers.  Am I the only one that noticed this, the man was incredibly large boned.


----------



## jfarnsworth

If anyone has anymore I certainly would be interested in seeing more pictures.


----------



## jdmills

There are tons of them at http://www.nackordkarate.com/index.htm

I didn't want to steal his stuff though.


----------



## webpage20022003

those peole appeared in this early pics were the first generation of chow's student ?

anybody has a clue about this


----------



## Rich_Hale

For those of you who have never seen it.  Here is a picture of the original Kenpo ring.  Created by Huk Planas.


----------



## Rich_Hale

Here's a mid 80's pic of Barbara, and I, when we operated the Ventura Kenpo Karate studio, in Ventura, California.


----------



## KENPOJOE

Hi Rich!
Long time no see!
Nice pic! I remember some pics you had of testing and getting promoted way back when!
Nice to see you!
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## Michael Billings

Have not seen Barbara Hale since one of the UKS camps in the 90's when she dropped by.  Good to see a picture again.  Is she still teaching?  Last I heard the school was closed?

 A school in San Antonio actually did an painting of she and Howard Silva on their wall.  I have it at home and will put a link to it up here or reformat it to meet size requirements for posting.  They did know know who either of the people were until I told them a few years ago.

 -Michael


----------



## parkerkarate

Rich_Hale said:
			
		

> For those of you who have never seen it.  Here is a picture of the original Kenpo ring.  Created by Huk Planas.



That would be really nice without the diamond.


----------



## kenpochad

thanks for for the cool pics


----------



## lonekimono10

i'm trying to upload some earl pics of SGM Parker and others, but i can't seem to do it,,,HELP PLEASE


----------



## Rich_Hale

I am reposting the two previous pics of Barbara Hale, and Huks Kenpo Ring, as I was testing to see if the photos were downloaded to the forum or if the forum only used the URL as a reference.  To test this I moved the pictures to a new location on the server, which made the photos vanish. So, the forum does use only the URL as a reference and doesn't download any of the pics to their own server.  Good idea as it's a huge space saving technique.


----------



## Rich_Hale




----------



## lonekimono10

i hope this works


----------



## lonekimono10

i think i got the hang of this, (hope so)
  anyway here is a really old picture of myself in 1977, i just don't know how to make them smaller??


----------



## lonekimono10

i have some great pictures of Mr Parker but for some reason they won't upload
  anyway see if anyone know's who these guys are??


----------



## BlackCatBonz

hanshi yamaguchi.....i cant remember the other guy


----------



## Bob Hubbard

To Upload Images requires a supporting membership. (It also lets you upload video clips) 
You can store the pics elsewhere and link to them always though.  Please watch the picture dimensions and file sizes (too big and we have to remove em, and we don't want to do that.). See here for the policy.

Thank you for sharing folks.  I love seeing the history and memories. Please, keep them coming. 

(and share over on KenpoTalk.com too if you would.)


----------



## The Kai

Thomas Young


----------



## lonekimono10

todd i knew you would know that.:ultracool


----------



## OC Kid

This hs to be one of the best threads Ive seen inna while. Thanks for the memories guys


----------



## Kosho-Monk

Master Elmer,

The picture of you with Hanshi Yamaguchi... the other gentleman is Sifu Mike Young. Thomas Young has passed on.

This picture looks like it came from the last MACS Gathering in Portland, OR.
Respectfully,

John Evans


----------



## lonekimono10

you got it, and i did not know that i said that was thomas young?? i'm sorry i went back to the post and i see what i said to todd SORRY, well i had a great time there.


----------



## Kosho-Monk

It was a great time!  I remember you and a bunch of folks playing music in the lobby.  The Gatherings are a lot of fun and an experience I personally couldn't get anywhere else.  I look forward to seeing many of the same faces (and many new ones too) in Reno this year.

Take care sir,
John Evans


----------



## lonekimono10

oh my god you remember that,, lets not tell anyone (lol)


----------



## Kosho-Monk

Your secret is safe with me.... and the World Wide Web!

:ultracool


----------



## Kenpobuff

Thank you all for your contributions to the thread.  I enjoy this kind the best.


----------



## Doc

Rich_Hale said:
			
		

> Here's a mid 80's pic of Barbara, and I, when we operated the Ventura Kenpo Karate studio, in Ventura, California.


Hey Rich. You still alive dude? Blast from the past.


----------



## Gin-Gin

Great pictures, everyone! 


			
				Michael Billings said:
			
		

> A school in San Antonio actually did a painting of she [Barbara Hale] and Howard Silva on their wall.  I have it at home and will put a link to it up here or reformat it to meet size requirements for posting.  They didn't know who either of the people were until I told them a few years ago. -Michael


I think this is the picture you're referring to Sir...If I'm not mistaken, I believe they got it from Vol. 4 of "Infinite Insights" [thanks for putting it on your website] :asian:


----------



## masherdong

That is all pretty cool stuff!!  Hopefully, some of my pics will be considered as "old school" guys.


----------



## Rich_Hale

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> Great pictures, everyone!
> I think this is the picture you're referring to Sir...If I'm not mistaken, I believe they got it from Vol. 4 of "Infinite Insights" [thanks for putting it on your website] :asian:


I have to comment on this one. As some of you know, Barbara is my exwife, and I remember when she came home form the photo shoot with Howard. Now, I must say, if you have ever met Howard Silva, you know a nicer guy was never put on the planet, so when Barbara told me how much she loved kicking his . . . butt on film, it was surley with total love an respect for the man.

Howard, you are truly a Kenpo teacher who we all admire . . . too bad a "girl' kicked your butt big boy.

With love and respect,


----------



## LawDog

A few nice oldie photographs


----------



## Kenpo_man

roryneil said:
			
		

> I don't know about that. If you are protecting your groin you shouldn't be blocking from chin level if possible.


If you stand in a good stance with your knees bent enough you automatically greatly reduce your chance of getting hit in the groin. First and foremost you use proper footwork to avoid being hit. Then I personally would rely on blocking with my legs like a muay thai practitioner. If all else fails, I will use my hands to redirect the kick and I've never had a problem getting there in time. Keeping the hands high has pretty much been proven to be the best policy in fighting. Anyone who questions that needs to spar any good kickboxer and then tell me what happened as a result of keeping there hands low.


----------



## Doc

Kenpo_man said:
			
		

> If you stand in a good stance with your knees bent enough you automatically greatly reduce your chance of getting hit in the groin. First and foremost you use proper footwork to avoid being hit. Then I personally would rely on blocking with my legs like a muay thai practitioner. If all else fails, I will use my hands to redirect the kick and I've never had a problem getting there in time. Keeping the hands high has pretty much been proven to be the best policy in fighting. Anyone who questions that needs to spar any good kickboxer and then tell me what happened as a result of keeping there hands low.


Yeah he sounds like he doesn't have much real world expereince. "Dojo Postures" look really cool, but function is another story. Simply and anatomically correct - "it is much easier to bring high hands down, than to bring low hands up." - Ron Chapél


----------



## Kenpo_man

Doc said:
			
		

> Simply and anatomically correct - "it is much easier to bring high hands down, than to bring low hands up." - Ron Chapél


I like that.


----------



## IWishToLearn

Heh, especially if you're one of Doc's students who doesn't pay enough attention for his standards. What a joy to watch, I wish I'd brought video lol.


----------



## Rich_Hale

Hello Doc,

Yes, I am indeed still alive . . . and kicking. Not as high, or as quick maybe, but Im still hanging in there. I have included an old picture of Rich Callahan teaching at my school in Anchorage, because this is a picture forum, but the story Im to tell is one of Mr. Parker and Ron Chapel.

See if you remember this. I was at Mr. Parkers house one morning for a lesson, when you happened by. Now, I wouldnt say we actually shared a lesson, because you definitely werent having the difficulty I was having doing what Mr. Parker told us to do.

I dont actually remember the technique we were working on, but its coup de grace was accentuated with a large dose of marriage of gravity.

Mr. Parker kept saying drop your body weight and then he would demonstrate with a big WHOOM! - as he settled into his stance. Then you would show me the same thing, with the same result. WHOOM!

I dont know if you noticed, or not, but when either of you would demonstrate the technique, Mr. Parkers baby grand piano, would quietly go bong. Every time I did the technique . . . nothing.

Then Mr. Parker left the room for a phone call and after a few minutes he came back to the living room and called you away to discuss something in regard to the call.

Well, while the two of you were out of the room, I went over to the piano and jumped up and down, right beside it  trying to get the slightest little tone out of it. Still nothing!

Then I thought if I were to climb up on the piano bench and jumped as high as I could in the air, just maybe I could make that darn piano hum a little. Then I tried to think of what I would say if you, and Mr. Parker, were to walk back into the room, about the time I was just getting ready to jump off the piano bench . . . and decided . . . not to.

It was a lesson in marriage of gravity I will never forget.


----------



## Seabrook

Rich_Hale said:
			
		

> See if you remember this. I was at Mr. Parkers house one morning for a lesson, when you happened by. Now, I wouldnt say we actually shared a lesson, because you definitely werent having the difficulty I was having doing what Mr. Parker told us to do.
> 
> I dont actually remember the technique we were working on, but its coup de grace was accentuated with a large dose of marriage of gravity.
> 
> Mr. Parker kept saying drop your body weight and then he would demonstrate with a big WHOOM! - as he settled into his stance. Then you would show me the same thing, with the same result. WHOOM!
> 
> I dont know if you noticed, or not, but when either of you would demonstrate the technique, Mr. Parkers baby grand piano, would quietly go bong. Every time I did the technique . . . nothing.
> 
> Then Mr. Parker left the room for a phone call and after a few minutes he came back to the living room and called you away to discuss something in regard to the call.
> 
> Well, while the two of you were out of the room, I went over to the piano and jumped up and down, right beside it  trying to get the slightest little tone out of it. Still nothing!
> 
> Then I thought if I were to climb up on the piano bench and jumped as high as I could in the air, just maybe I could make that darn piano hum a little. Then I tried to think of what I would say if you, and Mr. Parker, were to walk back into the room, about the time I was just getting ready to jump off the piano bench . . . and decided . . . not to.
> 
> It was a lesson in marriage of gravity I will never forget.


That is a priceless story Rich and one I will definintely remember. Thanks for sharing that. 

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## Doc

Rich_Hale said:
			
		

> Hello Doc,
> 
> Yes, I am indeed still alive . . . and kicking. Not as high, or as quick maybe, but Im still hanging in there. I have included an old picture of Rich Callahan teaching at my school in Anchorage, because this is a picture forum, but the story Im to tell is one of Mr. Parker and Ron Chapel.


Rich Callahan. What a great name from the past!


> See if you remember this. I was at Mr. Parkers house one morning for a lesson, when you happened by. Now, I wouldnt say we actually shared a lesson, because you definitely werent having the difficulty I was having doing what Mr. Parker told us to do.


Yeah we were sharing a lesson. Mr. Parker asked me to come by because he knew that you would be there.


> I dont actually remember the technique we were working on, but its coup de grace was accentuated with a large dose of marriage of gravity.
> 
> Mr. Parker kept saying drop your body weight and then he would demonstrate with a big WHOOM! - as he settled into his stance. Then you would show me the same thing, with the same result. WHOOM!
> 
> I dont know if you noticed, or not, but when either of you would demonstrate the technique, Mr. Parkers baby grand piano, would quietly go bong. Every time I did the technique . . . nothing.
> 
> Then Mr. Parker left the room for a phone call and after a few minutes he came back to the living room and called you away to discuss something in regard to the call.
> 
> Well, while the two of you were out of the room, I went over to the piano and jumped up and down, right beside it  trying to get the slightest little tone out of it. Still nothing!
> 
> Then I thought if I were to climb up on the piano bench and jumped as high as I could in the air, just maybe I could make that darn piano hum a little. Then I tried to think of what I would say if you, and Mr. Parker, were to walk back into the room, about the time I was just getting ready to jump off the piano bench . . . and decided . . . not to.
> 
> It was a lesson in marriage of gravity I will never forget.


That is truly a great story. There are so many that we have that slip away until someone reminds us. Priceless. I don't know if you know this, but I remember Mr. Parker telling me about you long before we met. He said, "There's this guy Rich Hale coming down from Alaska." He was really excited and said, "You're going to like working out with this guy." He really thought a lot of you and that got me excited as well. I know that the majority of your interaction with Mr. Parker was in private lessons like myself. You were the only one he ever mentioned to me as a possible "training partner." Needless to say, I was bummed when you were no longer available. Even though I facilitated many receiving privates with Mr. Parker, he never ever suggested that about anyone else. Glad to hear you're alive and kicking. My Grandmother, when I would ask her how she felt, would give me a three part answer that I'm sure most have heard the last part. She would say; "Kicking, but not high. Floppin', but can't fly. Can't kill nothin', and won't nothin' die. Sounds about right. Thanks for the memories sir.


----------



## Bode

Speaking of the old days and pianos that chimed when EP or Chapel stomped.... here's the piano. 

 Wait just a minute! I have had discussions online with people who say there is no proof that Doc ever trained with EP? Clyde! Where are you! (You know I have to call you out on this one. It's only fair) Maybe Mr. Hale is lying as well. Doc is pretty sneaky, maybe he brainwashed him! Eh... doesn't matter. 

 What I love about this pic is Doc's hair.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

Hey Bode!

Doc, no doubt, used his conversational powers of influence to hypnotize Mr. Hale into confabulating the whole thing. Plus, the picture has to be a doctored fake...DOC HAS HAIR!!!

Regards,

Dave


----------



## Doc

Bode said:
			
		

> Speaking of the old days and pianos that chimed when EP or Chapel stomped.... here's the piano.
> 
> Wait just a minute! I have had discussions online with people who say there is no proof that Doc ever trained with EP? Clyde! Where are you! (You know I have to call you out on this one. It's only fair) Maybe Mr. Hale is lying as well. Doc is pretty sneaky, maybe he brainwashed him! Eh... doesn't matter.
> 
> What I love about this pic is Doc's hair.


Lighten up on the hair dude. Your day will come. I got lots of pictures, just don't know how to upload them. That picture is actually from Ranier Shulte's site.

(Deep breath) in all fairness I don't believe Mr. O'Bryant has been a part of the group that suggests I'm not a Parker black belt. He has other "issues."


----------



## Rich_Hale

Okay, I admit I may have made up the entire story . . . but only because Doc made me. He said if I didn't go along with it, he would smack me with the piano.


----------



## KENPOJOE

Doc said:
			
		

> Lighten up on the hair dude. Your day will come. I got lots of pictures, just don't know how to upload them. That picture is actually from Ranier Shulte's site.
> 
> (Deep breath) in all fairness I don't believe Mr. O'Bryant has been a part of the group that suggests I'm not a Parker black belt. He has other "issues."



Hi folks!
To add a pic, simply place said picture on whatever webspace your ISP provides you with for free and add said pics to the webspace! if you need any assistance,Doc, please call me and ask!





 This is from Bryan Demelo's studio in New Bedford, Massachusetts in 1988
LET'S SEE IF THIS WORKS!


----------



## dubljay

KENPOJOE said:
			
		

> Hi folks!
> To add a pic, simply place said picture on whatever webspace your ISP provides you with for free and add said pics to the webspace! if you need any assistance,Doc, please call me and ask!
> {IMG}http://members.aol.com/kenpojoe/parkerandrebelo2.jpg{/IMG]This is from Bryan Demelo's studio in New Bedford, Massachusetts in 1988
> LET'S SEE IF THIS WORKS!


  You used { instead of [ for the img code.  To insert an image the code should look as follows.



		Code:
	

 [img]http:web-location-of-your-pic.com[/img]


----------



## KENPOJOE

dubljay said:
			
		

> You used { instead of [ for the img code.  To insert an image the code should look as follows.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [img]http:web-location-of-your-pic.com[/img]



thanks!
fixed it already!

Here's a real "no pressure" [yeah right] situation! I was in the top ten in new england in kenpo forms for KRANE and I was doing "short 4" {"yes, you read that right"} at the Boston Summer Open Karate Championships in New England and look who one of my judges is!





BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## Hollywood1340

How'd you do?


----------



## KENPOJOE

hi folks!
Here's one in the parking lot of Lee Wedlake's "Dragon Wind Kenpo" studio in Oaklawn,IL at the now famous "chicago Conclave" event he ran in 1985!
From left to right:
Jim thompson,Lee Wedlake,Gil Hibben,Mr. Parker,Richard "huk" Planas,Joe Palanzo,Frank Trejo




picture taken by Leo Lacerte
Hope I was of some service,
KENPOJOE


----------



## Seabrook

KENPOJOE said:
			
		

> thanks!
> fixed it already!
> 
> Here's a real "no pressure" [yeah right] situation! I was in the top ten in new england in kenpo forms for KRANE and I was doing "short 4" {"yes, you read that right"} at the Boston Summer Open Karate Championships in New England and look who one of my judges is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEGOOD,
> KENPOJOE


That's a great photo Joe....thanks for sharing.

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## KENPOJOE

here's a pic from the 1986 east coast ikka instructor's camp in pikesville maryland




If you look closely,several websites have taken the parker portion of my pic and used them on their websites... %-} 
I hope that I was of some service,
KENPOJOE


----------



## KenpoVzla

Look at Frank Trejo and Larry Tatum just before their black belt tests.


----------



## Gin-Gin

KenpoVzla said:
			
		

> Look at Frank Trejo and Larry Tatum just before their black belt tests.


Great pic!  They're so young--I wonder what year that was...


----------



## KenpoVzla

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> Great pic! They're so young--I wonder what year that was...


 
I wonder too. I've been trying to find what year they got their black belts, specially Larry Tatum, but haven't been able to find it.


----------



## Doc

KenpoVzla said:
			
		

> I wonder too. I've been trying to find what year they got their black belts, specially Larry Tatum, but haven't been able to find it.


All you had to do was ask. Late 1975


----------



## KenpoVzla

Doc said:
			
		

> All you had to do was ask. Late 1975


 
Great thanks! I guess I can start asking more questions here, it's just that I try not to ask questions that have been already answered many many times.


----------



## Gin-Gin

Doc said:
			
		

> All you had to do was ask. Late 1975


Thanks, Sir!


----------



## Shodan

Curious.........how tall was Mr. Parker?  Anyone know?

  Thanks


----------



## KenpoVzla

Shodan said:
			
		

> Curious.........how tall was Mr. Parker? Anyone know?
> 
> Thanks


 
I asked my instructor the same question and he told me about 6.2 or 6.3 (about 1.90m), but he said he didn't remember that well because he was very young when he met him.

But yeah, pretty tall man over all, same as Larry Tatum.


----------



## Doc

KenpoVzla said:
			
		

> I asked my instructor the same question and he told me about 6.2 or 6.3 (about 1.90m), but he said he didn't remember that well because he was very young when he met him.
> 
> But yeah, pretty tall man over all, same as Larry Tatum.



Ed Parker was 6'1". He just seemed taller.


----------



## Shodan

Ha ha!!  Thanks Doc, that's what I figured (about the seeming taller)- this because I have seen lots of pictures of him and a guy I work out with kept telling me he was like 6'4"-6'5" and it just didn't look like it in the pictures I'd seen.

  I also heard that Mr. Planas (when asked what Mr. Parker was like physically), described him as a gorilla without hair......respectfully of course.


----------



## Doc

Shodan said:
			
		

> Ha ha!!  Thanks Doc, that's what I figured (about the seeming taller)- this because I have seen lots of pictures of him and a guy I work out with kept telling me he was like 6'4"-6'5" and it just didn't look like it in the pictures I'd seen.
> 
> I also heard that Mr. Planas (when asked what Mr. Parker was like physically), described him as a gorilla without hair......respectfully of course.


VERY respectfully,  but true


----------

